# Where to buy online?



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

I am having trouble finding a reliable store for the glock 17 online to have shipped to my local Firearm shop. Preferably the gen 4. What reliable stores online can I purchase at?
TIA


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

taboo to buy online?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I've bought lots online.

Check Discount Guns for Sale - Buds Gun Shop 
and 
Guns for Sale - Online Gun Auction - Buy Guns at GunBroker.com

Both great places to buy...


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks ive checked those


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i have used top gun supply and gt distributors and both are great to deal with


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Bud's........


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I've had good results with Summit.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok thanks guys.
When I go to purchase either online or in a store, will it matter that the address on my ID is not my current address?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

kompactkites said:


> Ok thanks guys.
> When I go to purchase either online or in a store, will it matter that the address on my ID is not my current address?


Yes it will. You can purchase/pay for the firearm on line and they will ship it to a FFL. But, when you go to pick it up from the FFL and fill out the Federal background check form the address on you driver's license must be where you reside and no PO boxes. I would have my address on my license squared away before you purchase. BTW, Gunsource.com is a very good online retailer as well.


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

cheaper then dirt has some good deals- I just bought a g26 499.00+ tax


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, purchased a Magnum Research Desert Eagle IMI 9mm today at my local gunshow.


----------



## chup (Nov 28, 2011)

Davidson's Gallery of Guns, we order from them at our shop. They may be a few dollars higher but, they offer a lifetime return policy. ANY problems with the gun, they send us a new gun next day. No weighting for Manufacturers to (maybe) fix your gun (maybe) the first time you send it to them. I don't want to drop any names but there are a couple of Manufacturers that are noted for their poor Customer Service.


----------



## willie848 (Mar 10, 2012)

chup said:


> Davidson's Gallery of Guns, we order from them at our shop. They may be a few dollars higher but, they offer a lifetime return policy. ANY problems with the gun, they send us a new gun next day. No weighting for Manufacturers to (maybe) fix your gun (maybe) the first time you send it to them. I don't want to drop any names but there are a couple of Manufacturers that are noted for their poor Customer Service.


It would be nice to share with us so we don't lose money or be dissatisfied with customer service we have to look out for one another if you can help one person that would
help many many more. So DON'T KEEP IT TO YOURSELF. IF YOU KNOW OF A COUPLE MANUFACTURES WHAT GOOD IS FOR YOU NOT TO TELL US WHO IT IS. If you don't 
want us to know then keep it to your self.


----------



## willie848 (Mar 10, 2012)

kompactkites said:


> taboo to buy online?


Did you have a problem with buying online if so so problem did you have for you to say buying online is taboo.


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

I bought at a gunshow, did not buy online.
http://www.handgunforum.net/new-handguns-area/30247-new-purchase.html#post256848


----------

